# Flo and Remy



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Can't believe I've had Remy for 4 weeks. She is the 'perfect puppy'... well so far anyway 

Here's my two girls taking up most of the sofa after a busy day playfighting.




























For some pictures of Remy's reunion with one of her litter mates and a movie of Remy having her first 'wash & fluff' (this is such a sweet video for all you movie stalkers out there) visit http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/10/28/flo-and-remy-the-fourth-week/


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Mandy they are just perfect.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

4 weeks already! Where did the weeks go? Remy looks lovely and super fluffy after bath and wash up. What happened with her jabs? Sounds like you've done an excellent job socialising while you wait.

As for the first pic, they look totally pooped! Where do you sit now, on the floor? lol


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

They're scrumptious ! But where do your family sit?


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Jedicrazy said:


> 4 weeks already! Where did the weeks go? Remy looks lovely and super fluffy after bath and wash up. What happened with her jabs? Sounds like you've done an excellent job socialising while you wait.
> 
> As for the first pic, they look totally pooped! Where do you sit now, on the floor? lol


After her wash & fluff she smelt just like a baby with her baby powder cologne on 

As for jabs it went 1. Breeders Eurican at 7.5 weeks 2. Compatible Nobivac at my vet at 9.5 weeks 3. Discussion at puppy party that she might not be covered by insurance as jabs given outside of manufacturers guidelines 8-12 weeks so back for second Nobivac last Friday - so she can go walkies on Friday 4th. When we meet up on the 4th that will be her first trip out 

Socialisation has been fun. I took her along to meet the new dog trainer today who, in addition to general classes, trains sniffer, security and police dogs. We watched a demo and she got lots of hugs from some very large muscly men and got sniffed by lots of GSD's and rottweilers 

I try to get to the sofa first and usually end up with both dogs sitting on top of me.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Mandy .. Remy looks so big in her puppy bed  

I would be very happy to sit between Flo & Remy on your sofa ... just not sure there is room for me xxx

Lovely update


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

JoJo said:


> Oh Mandy .. Remy looks so big in her puppy bed
> 
> I would be very happy to sit between Flo & Remy on your sofa ... just not sure there is room for me xxx
> 
> Lovely update


Awwwww I know, she has out grown her little puppy bed already. She's now 3.8kg - how about Picnic???


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Picnic was 3.6kg on Wednesday aged 10.5 weeks old .. will weigh and measure her on Friday to update her growing puppy section ... 

I am loving Remy's colouring Mandy and still so rich ... beautiful puppy


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Love the update again  Gorgeous! We also have the sofa stolen 
Izzie likes to jump into peoples seat when they get up to go & get something (like a drink) could be something to do with the warmth  x


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Love the pics Mandy. Remy is such a little cutie


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Love the update again  Gorgeous! We also have the sofa stolen
> Izzie likes to jump into peoples seat when they get up to go & get something (like a drink) could be something to do with the warmth  x


Are they settling down now together after the first few days?


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

mariag said:


> Love the pics Mandy. Remy is such a little cutie


Oakley is a sweetie too. Is he still a deep red colour? Remy started to lighten a bit but the base of her coat is now coming through darker, though not as dark as Oakleys I think.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

embee said:


> Are they settling down now together after the first few days?


They are definitely getting much better now  Izzie will let us pick Poppy up, although she still likes to try & help us tell her off if she is being naughty lol  For example trying to chew our laptop wires! They are playing more together, but sometimes Izzie needs to get away from the biting of her ears & tail & feet etc, poor Iz haha, but all in all they seem to be getting much better  & hopefully they will be best friends soon enough


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'd love one like that too!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Mandy I weighed Picnic last night 4kg at 11.5 weeks old ... still lots of fluff though .. she has long legs .. sure she will grow into them lol xxx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

JoJo said:


> Mandy I weighed Picnic last night 4kg at 11.5 weeks old ... still lots of fluff though .. she has long legs .. sure she will grow into them lol xxx


Remy is around 4.1kg and 11 inches (at the shoulder - give a take an inch for wriggling) at 12 weeks - gosh they grow so quickly...


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

My two babies waiting for me to come home from work ...


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Mandy that is just gorgeous!  I love seeing Izzie in the window with her tail wagging at me when I come home  It's lovely x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh I love that pic ... 

Who spots mummy first wins !!!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Mandy that is just gorgeous!  I love seeing Izzie in the window with her tail wagging at me when I come home  It's lovely x


It is lovely isn't it. Whatever kind of day you have had they are always really pleased to see you aren't they. Have youi posted any pics of Poppy recently so I can take a look?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

embee said:


> It is lovely isn't it. Whatever kind of day you have had they are always really pleased to see you aren't they. Have youi posted any pics of Poppy recently so I can take a look?


It really is lovely  Adorable to see them waiting  There is a thread called izzie & Poppy update  It has a few of them together & a few of Poppy, if you've seen that then i've not posted any since, but I will keep updating that thread with some and maybe try & get a video before the end of this week of them playing if I can  x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

JoJo said:


> Ahh I love that pic ...
> 
> Who spots mummy first wins !!!


I get completely mobbed once I get through the door 

It's funny when I pull up in the car as they just don't figure it's me and seem to look straight through me. They definately can't 'see' me if I'm in the car. I have to get out and start walking towards the door before they register it's me. At least that means I can get a good picture through the car window before they bolt to the door


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Izzie is the same, she doesn't notice it's me straight away in the car (although does sometimes click on before I get out but not always) then when I get out & she sees me her little tail starts wagging like mad but she keeps watching me (if i'm getting anything out of the boot etc) until I start walking towards the door then jumps off & runs to it  very cute! Similar pups we have  Poppy can't get on to the sofa yet, she's too little, so will have to wait before I can get Poppy greetings as well  x


----------

